

Show HN: Makr.io, a creative and collaborative way to play with images - mbs348
https://makr.io

======
kirillzubovsky
I had created nearly 100 images on Makrio and I love it. Personally, once you
connect it with Facebook, it becomes less about the content itself and more
about re-inventing this content with your friends. You learn something new
about your friends too. Making stupid jokes in real life creates awkwardness,
editing the content in funny and sometimes perverted ways on Makrio brings
joy. It's fun, give it a few days.

~~~
mbs348
<3

------
webwanderings
Two things I really dislike (actually it is only one). People reinventing
wheels, i.e, recreating same platforms by going after Facebook and Pinterest.
The Diaspora has not been able to distinguish itself as of yet and now they go
after Pinterest.

This madness by people needs to stop.

If people wish to evolve, they can at least attempt to provide something
innovative on top of what is already popular. Sorry if my feedback hurts your
feelings but it is getting ridiculously boring on the Internet.

~~~
mbs348
I don't really feel like 'going after Pinterest'. Makr is more about helping
people MAKE new things, not just endlessly re-pin and reblog. Certainly some
UI things work on Pinterest, but what we are enabling people to do is quite
different.

And no worries about feedback, it always helps us get better and better, so
thanks!

~~~
irollboozers
I am just wondering, what is the end-goal here? What is the best case scenario
where you could have unlimited users creating whatever content you want? What
does that look like?

Cause I'm not getting it at the moment. It kind of looks like Reddit for ADD
kids.

~~~
mbs348
> It kind of looks like Reddit for ADD kids.

Not terribly far off base. We want to build something that helps people
actually create and influence things on the web, rather than just
re/blog/share and discuss them. It's giving people a really simple way to
participate with stuff they find funny/cool/interesting. Later, we would love
to power people being able to play and interact with all types of content from
all sorts of different places, but for now we are trying to get the core
interactions right.

~~~
irollboozers
So it seems you want more 'remixing' and less user created/uploaded content, a
la Imgur with some added text. Now I'm picturing pulling content from
Pinterest, Facebook, Twitter, Reddit, Youtube, Tumblr, 4chan(?) but creating a
personal stamp on it and then sharing it.

That to me seems cool, and I can very easily imagine how awesome that would
be.

------
vandershraaf
I was a skeptic before, and the first time i went into the site I realize
"Man, why pinterest cant be this fun?"

~~~
mbs348
:)

~~~
vandershraaf
That link should be <https://makr.io/pro_tips>. But thanks though, thats
awesome of you

~~~
mbs348
wow, thanks for catching my mistake!

------
fredsters_s
This site is responsible for more lulz than any in recent memory. Very
addictive late-night.

~~~
saintgoldie
I haven't slept in days.

------
theshoe92
why is this different from canv.as ?

~~~
mbs348
Makr is more about self expression than Canv.as. We want create simple tools
using the meme mechanic to help people feel like they are actually creating
stuff. Canv.as is pretty awesome, but it is strong in helping people create
more traditional memes. We want people to riff and play with topics they are
in to, and other people who share their interests.

------
shashashasha
This is super fun. Two things you need to steal: Canv.as's (old?) click to
play GIF functionality, Pinterest's url updating so you can easily share the
permalink. Took me a long time to realize that the url was down in the share
button section, which I usually ignore.

~~~
mbs348
we have click to play gifs! How can we make it better?

For the P styleURL, you mean where you click into the lightbox, and pushstate
the URL? We can do that.

------
mbs348
me, right now => <https://makr.io/p/9561>

------
crisnoble
It's a slick looking memegenerator.net

~~~
DeadSuperHero
That's an interesting thought, but it's more than just being about memes
themselves.

I think you could make the argument that it's more about what's behind
memetics - via the act of making something that holds true for people in a
social context.

It's an interesting way to share something, and remixing in the form of a
social dialog allows people to make a lot more than just a simple meme post.

------
bedspax
like the UI

------
googlemonkey
GJ KENT

------
89a
does every site have to work like pintrest?

